# Happy Solstice!



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 21, 2006)

It's officially summer!  The summer solstice marks the beginning of this wonderful season.  It is that day of the year when the dark and light take equal parts of the day.  From here on out, the time the sun lights the sky will wax while the time the moon holds sway wil wane until Midsummer, when the length of daylight will peak.  

It's a beautiful day!  Celebrate by enjoying the fields and forests where you live or, for you denizens of the urban landscape, a park or conservatory.

For those of you in merry old England, head off to Solisbury Hill, run skyclad through Stonhenge or have a pint of your local brew 

Happy Solstice all!


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> It's officially summer! The summer solstice marks the beginning of this wonderful season. It is that day of the year when the dark and light take equal parts of the day.


 
Sorry my friend,

Summer solstice marks the longest day of the year.  

It is the Vernal and Autumnal equinox that mark when dark and light take equal parst of the day.  

And why yes, a trip to Stonehenge was certainly in order.

Oh no no no, not the one across the pond.  The one right here in Northern New England.   

http://unmuseum.mus.pa.us/mysthill.htm


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 21, 2006)

Also Happy Aboriginal Day 

Rather rainy Summer Solstice here


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 21, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Sorry my friend,
> 
> Summer solstice marks the longest day of the year.
> 
> ...


 
lol...whoops!  I stand corrected.  I dunno where my head is at.  Must be the move that's messing me up.

Cool!  I didn't know we had one, too!


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2006)

Not to worry, everyone goofs.  

America's Stonehenge is a pretty cool site.  They had a big celebration today, displays of flowers, banging on drums, whoopin' and hollerin'....er....of course, a proper New Englander would probably refer to such a thing as a "celebratory chant"  

All good fun and and a great way to enjoy blue skies and low humidity.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 21, 2006)

America's Stonehenge ... (at least according to the natives - a.k.a. my wife) ... is really just some old root cellars from the 17th century. 

But here in New Hampshire, they think that everyone from Massachusetts (ah, that would be me - I'm still a tourist in this state) fits the most common reference of P.T. Barnum - something about birth and minutes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> It's officially summer! The summer solstice marks the beginning of this wonderful season. It is that day of the year when the dark and light take equal parts of the day. From here on out, the time the sun lights the sky will wax while the time the moon holds sway wil wane until Midsummer, when the length of daylight will peak.
> 
> It's a beautiful day! Celebrate by enjoying the fields and forests where you live or, for you denizens of the urban landscape, a park or conservatory.
> 
> ...



It was the second day of straight rain. Looks like more rain for about a week.  

Yet I like this time of the year. Summer is nice


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> America's Stonehenge ... (at least according to the natives - a.k.a. my wife) ... is really just some old root cellars from the 17th century.
> 
> But here in New Hampshire, they think that everyone from Massachusetts (ah, that would be me - I'm still a tourist in this state) fits the most common reference of P.T. Barnum - something about birth and minutes.


 
Well, me and my fellow sucker...I mean, Massachusetts office-mate...thought it was a dandy reason to go for a jog and skip out on a stupid meeting and enjoy the festivites. :boing1:


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 25, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Not to worry, everyone goofs.
> 
> America's Stonehenge is a pretty cool site. They had a big celebration today, displays of flowers, banging on drums, whoopin' and hollerin'....er....of course, a proper New Englander would probably refer to such a thing as a "celebratory chant"
> 
> All good fun and and a great way to enjoy blue skies and low humidity.


 
Damned Hippies! Just kidding


----------

